# Skylight - what type of caulking



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

If its a skylight it is typically sealed at the factory with a butyl type tape. If its a skylight thats been caulked then thats an indication they are in need of replacement, or reglazing. Dont use Henrys :laughing: ( joke from another thread)

If its a window it probably is just caulking and would be DIY for sure.

Is the skylight glass or is it acrylic...sounding like a wood curb wrapped in drip edge with a Mickey Mouse glass or plexi top cauled to it. I hope thats not the case.


----------



## daphats (Nov 14, 2011)

Here are some pics. You can see the caulking on the screws and seems are deteriorating. Even the white caulking between the glass and metal is peeling away. 

So I was thinking of replacing the white caulk with silicone where the glass meets the metal frame but I'm not sure what would be best for the metal seams and screws. It looks like roofing sealant was used (it might just be black caulking) but I'm just wondering if there's something more appropriate. I assume silicone would work well but if there's something better I'd like to use it.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Silicon, if the substrate is clean, will work in this application.

Make sure to get something that is exterior grade and UV stabilized.

I prefer the structural glazing sealants like Soudal LM 50s but that is somewhat regional.


----------

